# Passenger door speaker is blown... how to disable it?



## lurky (Nov 24, 2014)

2010 Rogue. My passenger door speaker makes awful rattling noise whenever there is any bass is the music. I want to deal with this as cheaply as possible, either access it and fix it, or disable it from the radio or disconnect it. IS there any control on the radio to disable this speaker? IF not can I access it without taking the whole door apart? Thanks!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Does your radio have a fade control? If so you can fade the audio all the way to the right or all the way to the back. Otherwise, just take the door panel off and replace the speaker, it's likely very inexpensive.


----------

